# Solved: APP Crash and Internal Error



## Solarusn (Oct 14, 2007)

*PC Specs:*
_Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (
System Manufacturer: NVIDIA
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: )Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
RAM: 2046MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
_

I've had Vista for a few months and haven't really had problems until now. I am running Vista Home Premium and when I try to start some of my newer games such as Unreal Tournament 3, Tabula Rasa beta or Crysis best also World In Conflict I get errors. In the case of Tabula Rasa I get:

Internal Error.

+ System
- Provider
[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance
[ Guid] {cfc18ec0-96b1-4eba-961b-622caee05b0a}
EventID 401
Version 1
Level 2
Task 4005
Opcode 38
Keywords 0x8000000000010000
- TimeCreated
[ SystemTime] 2007-10-14T05:56:42.508Z
EventRecordID 283
- Correlation
[ ActivityID] {00000000-E0C8-0000-E227-B5590C0EC801}
- Execution
[ ProcessID] 1868
[ ThreadID] 3896

Channel Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance/Operational
Computer Perry-PC

- Security
[ UserID] S-1-5-19

- EventData
StartTime 2007-10-14T05:56:30.982Z
NameLength 43
Name \Device\HarddiskVolume3\TR\tabula_rasa.exe
FriendlyNameLength 12
FriendlyName tabula_rasa
VersionLength 12
Version 0, 23, 1, 0
ThreadTime 10555
BlockedTime 3106
PercentTime 29.4271828688002
PathLength 22
Path D:\TR\tabula_rasa.exe
ProductNameLength 12
ProductName tabula_rasa
CompanyNameLength 7
CompanyName NCsoft

And in the case for the rest of the games I get:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: UT3Demo.exe
Application Version: 0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp: 470eb064
Fault Module Name: UT3Demo.exe
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 470eb064
Exception Code: c000001d
Exception Offset: 0129c519
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 364a
Additional Information 2: 2d0f155b502e983e4ae0429ed0391e49
Additional Information 3: d528
Additional Information 4: 9c7f9cd7d1ececbef871469b1bbf4d87

I've tried the compatibility thing, I've also tried the right click and run as administrator thing nothing seems to work. Anyone got any advice.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Did the games ever work, or has this always been a problem with those games?

Post your DXDiag report, click Start->Run, type in 'dxdiag' without quotes, and hit OK. When the progress indicator on that program is done, click the 'save information' button, save it somewhere, and then paste it into your thread.


----------



## Solarusn (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is the dxdiag added it as an attatchment. And no I haven't been able to run those games, but I exceed all requirements for each, and games like Tabula Rasa isn't as intensive as other games that I currently play so was just trying to figure out if it is my 'mobo' or should I just go back to win XP for the time being.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

There are slightly newer, WHQL certified drivers for your video card available, you can get them at http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_163.71.html. It mentions fixes for Crysis and World in Conflict, so try installing those to see if it helps.


----------



## Solarusn (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are XP drivers I downloaded and have the Vista equivalents. None of my games run but when I try to start up Crysis i get this:

Description: EXCEPTION_ILLEGAL_INSTRUCTION Code:0xC000001D

Address: 0x001B:0x365BCDAD Module: <UNKNOWN>

Call Stack Trace:
25) function=0x365BCDAD
24) function=0x034007CC
23) function=0x365BAEC0
22) function=0x365BCB50
21) function=0x365BCA80
20) function=0x365BBF80
19) function=0x365BB320
18) function=0x365BC290
17) function=0x365BB990
16) function=0x365BB2C0
15) function=0x365BB3E0
14) function=0x365BBA30
13) function=0x365BB890
12) function=0x365BBCB0
11) function=0x365BC560
10) function=0x365BC540
9) function=0x365BBDE0
8) function=0x365BBDC0
7) function=0x365BB240
6) function=0x365BB280
5) function=0x365BBE10
4) function=0x365BC590
3) function=0x365BBB20
2) function=0x365BEEC0
1) function=0x365BEEC0

Along with:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	Crysis.exe
Application Version:	1.1.1.5598
Application Timestamp:	46ff2189
Fault Module Name:	CrySystem.dll
Fault Module Version:	1.1.1.5598
Fault Module Timestamp:	46ff20e4
Exception Code:	c000001d
Exception Offset:	000bcdad
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	70a3
Additional Information 2:	56c33c46d904aa5f988ffcc3cdd6c0e7
Additional Information 3:	47cd
Additional Information 4:	1b34fe3e143b4152f80011905a184426


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry, I forgot that you were on Vista.

Your computer isn't overclocked at all, is it?

Try running Memtest, and see if you get any errors.


----------



## Solarusn (Oct 14, 2007)

Well in the weirdest turn of events the other night, I was screaming at my PC about to un-install vista when my roommate decided to just click on the games one more time and BAM they work. So yea guess this was solved and thanks for the help McTimson.


----------

